# Chloro charts-here we go again!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just looked at the chlorophyll charts. It looks like we're going to have another season of crappy water out there.

I just love muddy water


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

I know, I just cringe every time I look at those charts... The bulk of it is still headed down the miss. river isn't it? Not good


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)




----------

